# Ariel (The little mermaid)



## Purity (Dec 9, 2008)

I had an Harry Potter theme going on a couple of weeks ago, and now it's time for a new one; Disney princesses! I know that it has been done before, but there could never be too many interpretations, right? First out is Ariel from the little mermaid. Her own makeup is pretty discrete, so I chose colours from her fishy scales and the sea she's living in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face

MAC prep + prime 
Clinique pore minimizer instant perfector - invisible light 
MAC studio fix fluid foundation - NW20 
MAC select cover up color corrector concealer - peach and green 
MAC loose blot powder - medium 
MAC sculpting powder - sculpt 
MAC shaping powder - accentuate 
MAC mineralize skinfinish - soft and gentle 
MUS face mist 
Eyes


UDPP 
MAC chartreuse pigment 
MAC parrot eyeshadow 
MAC freshwater eyeshadow 
MAC deep truth eyeshadow 
MAC solar white eyeshadow 
MUS tri brow color 
H&M brow fix 
MAC blacktrack fluidline 
MAC plush lash mascara 
Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil - electric, zero and yeyo 
Lips


MAC lightly ripe lipstick 
MAC rich & ripe lipglass 


























Hope you like it as much as I do, I love greens and blues together!


----------



## mizzbeba (Dec 9, 2008)

that is super pretty.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2008)

I think you are unbelievably fabulous. Wow.


----------



## Purity (Dec 9, 2008)

*mizzbeba:  *Thanks hun

*Shimmer: *





 you're such a sweetie, and a great inspiration to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 9, 2008)

I love this look!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2008)

Those colors are gorgeous on you


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! love it.


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 9, 2008)

whoa - love!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

this is gorgeous! I also love greens and blues together and think that you did a fabulous job blending them


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

You have amazing skills!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

So gorgeous! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am looking forward to the next princesses looks.


----------



## teha83 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love your lips they look ripe!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2008)

I love your looks, and am delighted you are doing another series of themed looks.  This is gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Perfection!! Your looks are always so gorgeous!!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow!! that is so pretty!


----------



## KTB (Dec 9, 2008)

I LOVE this look!!!!!


----------



## vetters77 (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW! I think I may have drooled a little. This is phenomenal! I LOVE the color combo!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunning! I love these colors together.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 9, 2008)

Very pretty, you're so cute!


----------



## NauteeJo (Dec 9, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 9, 2008)

Sooo pretty! I always love your posts, Purity.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Dec 9, 2008)

i love the color combo...very fun and pretty


----------



## kimmy (Dec 9, 2008)

this is gorgeous! i love your blending.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunning! LUV the color combo!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a gorgeous look I saw this on your blog but I'm not swedish so could not read the details so was waiting for you to post here I love it can't wait for the rest


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2008)

You have just chosen my favorite disney princess! Beautiful


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 10, 2008)

Love this! Can't wait to see your other ones


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

Lovely blending, so prudy.


----------



## macadaisy (Dec 11, 2008)

You are right, a lot of people have done Disney princess looks, but I have been waiting for someone to really nail it with a totally wearable look, and you have!  I can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 13, 2008)

you're adorable..and the makeup is hot!!!


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is stunning!!! <3 blues and greens together!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome! I love that look!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 15, 2008)

this is very pretty, i love the blending


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2008)

Gorgeus. Love that lip colour.


----------



## Jewelybug (Dec 21, 2008)

I am so INSANELY in love with this entire look (and your amazing skills might I add) that I have just bought every eyeshaddow you listed that I didn't have. 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Snow_White (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it, great colours and I also like the theme. I'm looking forward to more looks from these series.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, I love those bright colours!!! How do you take your pictures? The colours are so vibrant on your pictures.


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

wow gorgeous!! You have such lovely eyes!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Wow, I love those bright colours!!! How do you take your pictures? The colours are so vibrant on your pictures._


----------

